# 83036 BC rej



## KBoggetta (Dec 16, 2013)

83036 is not paying - wierd rej - missing CPT indicating lab results?  Did this code change?  Didn't get clear answer from BC why all of the sudden it is rejecting (rejecting also with MC + 
blue)


----------



## shill (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds like they might be adhering to Medicare's NCD policy.  You can view the NCD policy on CMS website.


----------

